# Charley's pee is turning the grass yellow



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Help! My grass has yellow circles of dead grass where Charley pees on it. Is this normal? I've never had this problem before and a) I'm wondering is something wrong with Charley's urine and b) how do I prevent this? 

Does anyone else have this issue and what have you done about it?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

wife and i had this exact conversation except the opposite.

my wife wad wondering why oreo's pee doesnt turn the grass yellow. he pees in the same spots every day.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, not sure, we were actually worried about this as it seems MOST dogs pee does turn the grass brown... we have been blessed in that Tillie's doesn't!!
Hopefully someone can chime in and help you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The pee is burning the grass. You can hose it off after and it will not be as bad,


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Gee I was always told that the females pee turns the grass yellow but the males doesnt!:suspicious:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I have actually wondered about this too. Piper's pee does not turn the grass yellow and she usually pees in the same area. Hmmm....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

It happened here too. I think is normal.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it happens with lots of dogs, but not sure why - maybe hormones or acidity?? 

My mom was convinced it was a "boy thing" because their male was a grass killer and their female was not and used this as a reason why I MUST get a girl. I'm not sure why this was such a huge issue for her when I don't have a yard! Anyhow, I got a boy and Brody isn't a grass killer.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy is/was a grass killer, we had a polka dot lawn. I have since trained him to go on the edge of the pachysandra or in the mulch which eliminated most of the obvious spots. It drove my husband nuts, personally it didn't bother me at all and I was just happy to have him pee outside instead of inside. I picked my battles carefully. :biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

going in the mulch is a good idea but I don't like him sniffing around in the flowers. I just wonder why it happens. Is it a bad health thing or is it normal?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My dogs both leave brown spots in the yard. I think it's dogs that squat, and leave a large volume of concentrated urine in one spot, especially if the lawn is dry to start.

I use this:

http://www.scotts.ca/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod10720020&itemId=cat40052

I just rake up the dry grass, put down some of this dog spot repair mix, water daily and in about 2 weeks you have new grass. You can see the green spots on my lawn that I've repaired.

I put down some gravel in one spot in the yard and tried to convince the dogs to use that, but they prefer grass. I guess a patch of turf might have worked better, but I was worried it would smell.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has not spotted up the lawn. But sometimes her pee is so yellow (on the pee pads). That is caused from not enough water drinking. The burning of the grass has to be an aciditic thing. Should be something that could be put in the drinking water or on the food to remedy the situation.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie has not spotted up the lawn. But sometimes her pee is so yellow (on the pee pads). That is caused from not enough water drinking. The burning of the grass has to be an aciditic thing. Should be something that could be put in the drinking water or on the food to remedy the situation.


Can be dehydration but also some vitamins (added to food) turns pee dark yellow as well.

I think spots on the lawn are just part of being a dog owner. Mine are bad because my big dog always likes to pee in the same spot, she pushes her crotch almost in the ground when she goes and leaves a giant puddle on one concentrated spot on the lawn. The grass doesn't stand a chance. I let them go and just patch up the lawn as needed.


----------

